# Wiggo crash



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

OMG - 

Bradley Wiggins hospitalised after training crash


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoa; Bye bye TDF 2013???


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

He turned blue???


Several ribs broke=not breathing or breathing little!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

"Lancashire Police have told BBC Sport his injuries are not life-threatening."


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Major bummer. That is a lot of pain to deal with.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

It's always the lady driving the white van!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> He turned blue???
> 
> 
> Several ribs broke=not breathing or breathing little!


If he actually turned blue, I'd bet on a collapsed lung (pneumothorax) caused by trauma, with or without the broken ribs. If you read about pneumothorax, turning blue (cyanosis) is a commonly listed symptom.

It sucks either way.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's hoping for a swift recovery to Wiggo and his sideburns.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Apparently he is fine and is only in hospital for a precautionary checkup ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Shane Sutton also involved on a crash

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/gbcyclingteam/article/gbr20121108-News--Wiggins-Hurt-in-Accident-0


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

1) The number of cyclists on British roads has exploded in the last couple of years.
2) Wearing black when cycling is not recommended
3) Driver is at fault, but rider takes the injury.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> Here's hoping for a swift recovery to Wiggo and his sideburns.


he actually shaved the burns some days ago


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wiggo update -

Bradley Wiggins released from hospital with minor injuries from training crash

Lucky bugger.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*stay classy wiggo*

I think that Bradley's feeling completely fine now:


'Wiggins was photographed by the media, as he left the hospital, and he was pictured raising his middle finger to them as the car pulled away' - (quoted from the Velonation article)


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

piano said:


> I think that Bradley's feeling completely fine now:
> 
> 
> 'Wiggins was photographed by the media, as he left the hospital, and he was pictured raising his middle finger to them as the car pulled away' - (quoted from the Velonation article)


He's fine you bloody c*nts, now get back to work!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Cableguy said:


> He's fine you bloody c*nts, now get back to work!


^ this will keep me focused. Thanks. I was not in full control of my emotions.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

den bakker said:


> he actually shaved the burns some days ago


well than i hope he dies.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

homebrewevolver said:


> well than i hope he dies.


charming


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

So, did he actually turn blue, or is he so pale that he's transluscent?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jlandry said:


> So, did he actually turn blue?


No, it was a miss-quote. It was the air that turned blue.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The white Astra was registered to a C. Froome.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

den bakker said:


> he actually shaved the burns some days ago


There's the problem!

If he still had those golden lamb chops majestically fluttering in the crisp fall air, the driver would have seen him


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey you UK blokes, 
anybody have ALL of the details regarding the crash? 
I read it was 6:00pm, car pulled out in front of him etc.

I'm assuming it would be dusk to dark at 6:00pm. Just curious if Wiggo was running a front light.
Just curious.


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

As usual, some conflicting stories (he was training and was followed by Sky car vs. he was on a MTB on his way to a local cycling club) but all versions seem to agree that he was wearing a Hi Vis vest, a helmet and had (working) lights on his bike.

The van driver who took him out is reported as saying she didn’t see him as she pulled out of the petrol (aka “gas” in some parts of the world) station (and for those who are interested she is 38 and owns a Porsche dealership).


----------



## gubber12345 (Aug 30, 2012)

cq20 said:


> As usual, some conflicting stories (he was training and was followed by Sky car vs. he was on a MTB on his way to a local cycling club) but all versions seem to agree that he was wearing a Hi Vis vest, a helmet and had (working) lights on his bike.
> 
> The van driver who took him out is reported as saying she didn’t see him as she pulled out of the petrol (aka “gas” in some parts of the world) station (and for those who are interested she is 38 and owns a Porsche dealership).


she shouldnt be driving the thick f$&k if she cant see a cyclist with lights and hi-vis gear on :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cq20 said:


> The van driver who took him out is reported as saying she didn’t see him as she pulled out of the petrol (aka “gas” in some parts of the world) station (and for those who are interested she is 38 and owns a Porsche dealership).


And rides a Ducati.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

This posted on Wiggo's facebook page -

_I’d like to take this opportunity to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and messages over the last 48 hours, and of course all the staff at the Royal Preston Hospital who looked after me so well.
Although I’m still a little bit sore I will now be spending time at home with my family and concentrating on making a full recovery.
I would also like to apologise for the gesture that I made when I arrived home yesterday afternoon. I was tired, in a lot of pain, and just wanted to get inside, but I shouldn’t have reacted the way I did. I’m sorry for that.
I’m looking forward to getting back on the bike soon and continuing my preparations for the 2013 season._


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

38 and owns a Porsche dealership...............why yes, I am interested. I will forward my personal info.
On second thought, after she hit Wiggo it probably ruined it for any of us other cyclists. 

No more jokes.
He had on a hi-vis vest AND lights AND was being followed by a slow moving SKY team car that most likely had on his flashers and she still pulled out.
I hope the local authorities are doing some investigating.

So when a cyclist is hit in the UK, are the police sympathetic or do they take on the attitude of, 'stupid cyclist, it serves you right'?


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry to shatter your hopes but it looks like someone has been a bit economical with the truth; the BBC now states "Lancashire Police said the 44-year-old woman had voluntarily attended an interview".

and also (in answer to your other question)

"A woman has been reported for summons for driving without due care and attention after cyclist Bradley Wiggins was knocked off his bike."


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

'reported for summons',
well that sounds good, like they are doing their homework to get the heart of the matter. 

Of all the cyclists to hit..........wow, TDF winner and Gold Medalist, National Icon, most likely soon to be 'Sir Wiggins'.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I've read this last night from FB and I was really taken aback. Hell no!

He still has a TDF to defend.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I can guarantee you she did see him. She just thought, "Cyclist, huh? Probably slow, and I can pull out in front of him." Well no, you idiot! That's, arguably, the fastest ITT cyclist in the world you just hit.

A lot of people have trouble judging distance and speed. They simply look and assume the speed. Never take and extra second to estimate how fast other cars or cyclisst are going.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So true.
And I've got the scars to prove your point.


----------

